# Thank god for Boat US&Coast guard



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, I managed to sink the boat today. I left out of Little Creek base to head out for some flounder. This is the first time I had the boat out since I had all the work done. The boat ran great. I actually got it up to 36kts, 6kts faster. Ran strait out to the third island and headed out to bouy 8. As soon as I pulled the throttle back I reached back to grab a fishing pole to start my drift and noticed that the back of the boat was pretty low. I opened up the bilge cover and it was completely full. The bilge pump was working for a while but apparentl burned up. I grabbed the throttle and got the boat going as fast it would go(5kts) and headed for the island. I figured I could at least get up on the rocks while the boat sank. I had a buddy bailing water out while I drove. I called Boat US and they called the coast guard for me. I kept the boat going for a while trying to get back to the dock while the coast guard was following me. We took one good wave and the motor sucked up so water and that was it. I fgured then it was time to get off the boat. We hopped on the coast guard boat and watched the boat sink. It went down about 1 inch past the gunnels and stayed upright. Boat US came and towed it in and got the water out for me. We actually managed to get it up on the trailer out of the water. There is not a single scratch on the hull and both the lines are connected to the livewell and the fishbox. I have no idea what happened. Fortunately I have good insurance through Progressive. I am very fortunate that the coast guard and Boat US guys were on there game today or I would have been swimming home. I dropped off the boat so they can flush the motor to try and save it. If it wasn't for bad luck I would have no luck at all I guess.


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

One the best things going boat us reccommed for any boater.better yet all are ok easier to relace boat than a person


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

thats awesome you and your buddy are all ok... and of course.. if you wanna just throw your boat away... i am right here....     maybe


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

jwconnelly said:


>


Ouch, glad you are ok.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Lives saved!*

Holy Sh*t!! It wasn't a Sea Fox was it?? I'm glad everyone was ok. Do you know where the leak started? Good to know the CC and BoatUS were on the scene or else you'd been toast.


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

The boat is a 20 foot bayliner. We have no idea where the water came in from yet. The insurance guy said that they are going to fill the hull with a water hose and see where the water came in from today.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*you have great luck*

you survived! my condolences on the lost day fishing.

I been see the commercials on the insurance company. Keep us posted on the outcome please.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Man that really sucks. I feel for ya. Glad you and your buddy are still here to tell the story. Be sure to let us know what happened


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*OUCH, that sucks.*

This is a probably a stupid question, but did you leave out the jesus plug? I've heard a lot of stories of that type of thing happening for that reason. THey've come in handy for me as well. I found out the hard way that I needed to get new batteries out by the 3rd. When he came to help me, he said that his next stop was to pull in a 20' sailboat from 25 miles offshore.


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

the plug was in. It was taking on water while I was movng. I never stopped until I was going to fish. With the plug out it would only take on water while I was sitting.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

May be a broken hose to the live well?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

glad your ok.but didnt you know this was gointo happen? i mean the damned thing is a BAYLNER(named so because they line the bottom of the bay)


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i'm really glad no one was hurt in that situation. i have boatUS also, and hope to never use them. 

one thing about the plug being out. it is entirely possible that the plug can be out and you do take on water while running. if you are on plane then the plug hole is above the water line, but once you had a bilge full and cannot get on plane then it will continue to fill through the plug. 

but your boat looks like an I/O? if it is then my money is on a torn boot or a broken raw water hose leading into the cooling system. 

i don;t know what happened to you but i will make a suggestion when you get back to it: make sure you have TWO bilge pumps. the one that is installed in the bilge and another with a 10 foot section of hose and hooked up to some aligator clips that you can get out and clip onto the battery in such and occasion as your first pump cannot keep up or will not run. 

also, i believe that you cannot have too big of a bilge pump. 1500 gph each is about right. i have one 750 built in and a 1500 "portable"

hope you get going again soon. 
jerry


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hate to see that*

But I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Probably a broken thru hull fitting. i had two plastic ones break last year. Replaced all with chromed brass fittings. Glad everyone got off safe.


----------

